# Preview: Chicago at Dallas



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Chicago (3-3) at Dallas (2-4)
Game Info: 8:30 pm EST Tue Nov 14, 2006
TV: CSNC, KTXA Add to Calendar 
By KATE HEDLIN, STATS Writer

The Chicago Bulls haven't earned many wins during their annual circus road trip the last several seasons. Their success against the Dallas Mavericks has been just as scarce.

With the circus occupying the United Center, the Bulls (3-3) begin a seven-game trip Tuesday with a matchup against a Mavericks team that seems to be back on track after losing its first four games this season.

Since the 1999-2000 season, the Bulls are 4-42 during the circus road trip. Chicago now has the added pressure of facing four teams that were in the playoffs last season, including defending Western Conference champion Dallas, which has beaten the Bulls in 15 of the last 16 meetings.

"They're all great teams," said coach Scott Skiles, whose Bulls will play their first three games of the trip in Texas. "It's a tough trip."

Chicago's lone victory in the last 16 matchups with the Mavs did come in Dallas, 107-100 on Feb. 8, 2005, behind a career-high 30 points and 11 rebounds from Luol Deng.

Deng led the Bulls to an 89-80 win over Indiana on Saturday, scoring 21 points and grabbing 12 rebounds.

"I'm not sure if you asked me before the season started if I'd feel good about 3-3 or not," Skiles said. "We're glad to have this win before we go (on the trip). That's for sure."

Ben Wallace had one of his best games since signing with the Bulls in the offseason, grabbing a season-high 18 rebounds and scoring eight points.

"(Wallace's) a beast in there," said Bulls guard Kirk Hinrich, who scored a game-high 23 points. "He's always throwing his body around, getting his hands on balls, rebounding, kicking it out and giving us so many extra opportunities. He was definitely huge for us tonight."

Wallace had 10 of Chicago's season-high 24 offensive boards.

"For me, I'm just trying to do whatever I can do to help this team win," Wallace said. "Whether it's rebound, defend, try to play the passing lanes, try to get stops, whatever. Whatever I can do I'll do to help this team win."

The Bulls haven't won on the road since a 42-point victory over Miami in their season opener. They've lost their last two games away from home by a combined 34 points.

The Mavs have bounced back from their poor start to win two straight, including a 103-96 victory at Portland on Sunday.

Dirk Nowitzki had 26 points and 10 rebounds, and Jason Terry added 24 points for Dallas (2-4).

"We're still not out of the hole yet," Terry said. "We have to keep working. We have a long way to go, but we like the direction we're headed."

Sunday was just the second time this season the Mavs have held an opponent to fewer than 100 points. Last year, they allowed 93.1 points per game.

"There's always ups and downs. We just need to be a little more consistent," Nowitzki said. "I think that comes when you play longer together. As long as the year is, hopefully we'll get more consistent."

Nowitzki is averaging 20.5 points in 15 games against Chicago, while Wallace has posted 10.9 rebounds in 16 appearances versus Dallas.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/preview?gid=2006111406


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW.... this is not the game thread (comment NOT directed to Ninjatune :biggrin: ).


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Chicago Notes*

Nov 12 After seeing his team playing inconsistently in its first six games, coach Scott Skiles is considering changes in the starting lineup. *He is thinking of giving more playing time to F Andres Nocioni, who made just 3-of-10 shots and scored 12 points.* ... Rookie F Tyrus Thomas is gradually building his endurance after returning from a broken nose. He played less than three minutes and did not score against the Pacers. ... Chicago limited Indiana to 18 points in the third quarter and just 14 in the fourth. ... C *Ben Wallace collected 10 offensive rebounds - six more than the Pacers - and finished with a season-high 18.* ... G Kirk Hinrich made 7-of-19 shots en route to a 23-point outing. ... The Bulls play their next seven games on the road before returning home on November 28. They'll visit Dallas, San Antonio, New York and the Los Angeles Lakers.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Dallas Notes*

Nov 13 The Mavericks have won 11 straight meetings with the Trail Blazers, dating to December 23, 2003. ... Dallas jumped out to an 18-4 start. F Dirk Nowitzki had 10 points and four boards in that span. Portland was 2-of-12 with six turnovers during the stretch. ... C Erick Dampier had eight points and eight rebounds. ... G *Jerry Stackhouse had nine of his team's 21 assists.* ... Rookie G Maurice Ager played two ineffective minutes. ... The Mavericks led by as many as 15 and never trailed by more than two. st 11-13-06 1:28 et


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Bullies take their act on the road, with the Texas Triangle first up. Will be a good test for the kids, as well as giving the Mavs a pregnancy test (see if there's something growing inside them).


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Bullies take their act on the road, with the Texas Triangle first up. Will be a good test for the kids, as well as giving the Mavs a pregnancy test (see if there's something growing inside them).


I would HATE to start a road trip with the Texas Triangle though.....

Imagine going 0-3 for the start of road trip... That would be horrible for the Bulls, who I am still picking as one of the top teams in the Eastern Conference.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

CBS Sportsline is showing:

73% of poeple thinking Dallas wins this one....

http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/gamecenter/preview/[email protected]


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Most of the sportsbooks have Dallas as a 4 point favorite.

vBookie on bbb.net has Dallas at a 5.5 point favorite...

I think I am actually better off putting money with a sportsbook than to put my valuable uCash with vBookie.... LOL


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Head to Head 

Bulls ----------------- Mavericks 
97.2 -- Points scored -- 96.3 
90.3 -- Points allowed --103.7 
.454 --- FG% own ----- .462 
.461 --FG% opposition --.501 
.375 ---- 3PT% own ----.351 
.362 --3PT% opposition --.426 
75 --Offensive Rebounds --67 
169 -Defensive Rebounds - 152 
244 ---Total Rebounds ----219 
1.5 -Assist/Turnover Ratio -1.1 
23.0 ---Fouls Per Game --- 25.0

Bulls seem to hold an advantage in most every catagory...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

> *Since the 1999-2000 season, the Bulls are 4-42 during the circus road trip*. Chicago now has the added pressure of facing four teams that were in the playoffs last season, including defending Western Conference champion Dallas, which has beaten the Bulls in 15 of the last 16 meetings.


Ouch. Not a good stat.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> BTW.... this is not the game thread (comment NOT directed to Ninjatune :biggrin: ).


Comment not recieved by Ninja. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Bulls seem to hold an advantage in most every catagory...


That's pretty amazing......ly sad.

I am sure the 0-4 start and a huge blowout by the Rockets has a lot to do with the lackluster stats.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Comment not recieved by Ninja. :biggrin:


LOL....

Let me try again...





















*(comment NOT directed to Ninjatune)* :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Oh, got it now.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Oh, got it now.


 :cheers: 

I am also looking at the game between HOU and SAS. That will be an interesting game as well....

Bruce Bowen and Shane Battier killing each other.......


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> :cheers:
> 
> I am also looking at the game between HOU and SAS. That will be an interesting game as well....
> 
> Bruce Bowen and Shane Battier killing each other.......


Seriously, now more than ever if Bowen's on you, you gotta be thinking about coming down on his pinky toe - or will he try to clean it up while Stu and the gang are investigating?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Seriously, now more than ever if Bowen's on you, you gotta be thinking about coming down on his pinky toe - or will he try to clean it up while Stu and the gang are investigating?


They'll investigate, but not suspend....

Frankly, if a player can cause that kind of injury (missing games) on another player, it should be an automatic Flagrant 1 IMO. The league should then review the incident and determine if it was intentional and have the option to upgrade it to Flagrant 2.

Ankle injury could get ugly for basketball players.....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

According to just about everybody, Bruce Bowen has a habit of sticking his foot under jump-shooting opponents in order to injure them when they land. Classy, right? And, in what seems like a rather unnecessary measure, he's going after Knicks. After injuring Steve Francis last Monday (Francis has missed the last three games), Bowen allegedly pulled the same stunt with Jamal Crawford, and Thomas went batsh!t on Bowen. (Both received technicals.) A day earlier, Thomas shared what he would do if he were still playing.



> "I'd beat the sh!t out of somebody. Really, I would f*cking murder them... There's certain things you don't do."


I had to guess about the swears, because the reporters took them out.
Spurs coach Gregg Popovich -- who, in a nice little brewing feud, testified for Larry Brown in his case against the Knicks -- fired back, "That's kind of a Mike Tyson comment."

Now see, that's over the line. Anyone knows Tyson would have better judgment as a basketball executive.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Spurs coach Gregg Popovich -- who, in a nice little brewing feud, testified for Larry Brown in his case against the Knicks -- fired back, "That's kind of a Mike Tyson comment."
> 
> Now see, that's over the line. Anyone knows Tyson would have better judgment as a basketball executive.


LOL... Tyson and his squeaky girly voice.... priceless!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

